# Schweddy Ball's ~ warning PG13 content....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

*Edited Original thread.....*

After some thought I removed the content of this thread. The article was about a new Ben and Jerry's ice cream flavor but it had a video of a Saturday Night Live skit which I thought some of you might find humorous....


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

On the one hand it is amusing, but on the other it is so sophomoric and vulgar...a true sign of the times.


----------

